# Help with repertoire



## andruini

Hey, I recently played the first movement of Beethoven's Spring Sonata for Violin for my exams at school, and I also can play the second and third movements.. I'm working on the fourth, but well, I have to start looking for repertoire for next year.. 
So what are some pieces you'd go to after the Spring Sonata? I'm looking for something that'll give me a bit of step up in technique, but still reasonably playable considering my level.. 
Thanks!


----------



## Taneyev

Go to the specialist: www.violinist.com. They are all students or professional violinists.


----------



## andruini

Taneyev said:


> Go to the specialist: www.violinist.com. They are all students or professional violinists.


Thank you, Taneyev! I didn't know of that site, it's really useful!


----------

